# i need some fishing buddies



## inshoreslammer (Feb 4, 2014)

Dont get me wrong i like fishin by my self just some people to go with alot would be cool lol


----------



## Timnavarre (Mar 1, 2016)

Man I don't have a boat but I love peir fishing and just getting into surf fishing


----------



## Sunshine17 (Dec 11, 2009)

Im always down to fish with company. Do a lot of surf fishing myself and inshore fishing. PM me if you ever want to go after some fish together.


----------



## captfredscharters (Feb 7, 2012)

I am always looking for a few to share work & expenses week days or week ends. 21' CC with 130 Honda
Send pm if interested with telephone number


----------



## AndyS (Nov 22, 2011)

inshoreslammer said:


> Dont get me wrong i like fishin by my self just some people to go with alot would be cool lol


It'd probably help to know what area you live in. There's folks on this forum from Mobile to Panama City .... and some far beyond.


----------

